

Hacker News meeting at SF Wednesday April 16th - abarrera

I just wanted to remind everyone that we are meeting on the Delacy Street Restaurant (600 Embarcadero St.) in San Francisco. Everyone is welcome to come and bring friends with them!<p>The event starts at 6pm and will run until 11pm. We will probably have diner there also or we can have diner elsewhere depending on how many people attend.<p>I just created the event in the upcoming site:
http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/473235/?ps=5<p>Extra info here:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=144632<p>Don't hesitate on contacting me if you need something at: abarrera AT inkzee DOT com<p>See you guys there!
======
gibsonf1
Hmm, this conflicts with the Javascript meetup:
<http://javascript.meetup.com/4/>

I think you mean the Delancey Street Restaurant (not Delacy)
<http://www.delanceystreetfoundation.org/enterrestaurant.php>

~~~
abarrera
That's it Delancey Street Restaurant. Thanks for the correction :)

About the js meetup, we can't get everything hehe too many things to do at the
same time. But I understand if some people can't come to the meetup.

Fred are you still up for the meetup the 19th? I wished I could stay until
then.

------
dustineichler
I think this fell through... bummer

------
dustineichler
Will be there rain or shine.

~~~
lyime
Shine. It will be a nice day in SF @ 65F during the day
[http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&...](http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&q=sf+weather&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

------
jasonlbaptiste
im there for sure :-D

